# Another Car carrier gets hull damaged by shifting carge - In Southampton!



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Another vehicle carrier G Poseidon has made it into Southampton after shifting cargo punctured her hull. There were some good pictures available yesterday but I cannot find them now, showing what looked like a digger bucket and lashing chains sticking out the side.

Apparently she met some heavy seas, during which the cargo shifted causing such damage that it was considered prudent to put into Southampton where she is now safely berthed.

https://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/150333/another-car-carrier-gets-stuck-at-southampton-docks/


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Found this ...

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/11744455.Another_ship_is_stranded_in_Southampton_water/

Clearly shows multiple impact points ...


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that in the link in my post, but there where much more detailed pics yesterday, including close-ups. What looked like the edge of a digger bucket and a lashing chain hanging out through a hole in the hull with a hook on the end. I came across them by accident in a series of pictures of the Hoegh Osaka. I didn't appreciate what they were at the time, but they have been removed from the file in which they were included erroniously.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day tony collins sm,today,00:50.re:another car carrier get hull damage by shifting cargo-in southhampton.there seems to be a lot of problems with ro-ro,vessels of late.thanks for interesting post.regards ben27


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

ben27 said:


> good day tony collins sm,today,00:50.re:another car carrier get hull damage by shifting cargo-in southhampton.there seems to be a lot of problems with ro-ro,vessels of late.thanks for interesting post.regards ben27


"Ro-Ro" Is that "Roll on and Roll Over?


----------

